# Wheel color options for Gold Cruze



## Dannyn01 (10 mo ago)

What wheels (color) are you guys running on your gold Cruze? Not many pics online to go off of, and not a very popular color it seems like. Please put in some pics!


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Well, the black and gold combo always looks good.

I say paint the rims black, and leave the center hub and lug nuts chrome.


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

This is what I found on fitment industries, some might not be gold, but it'll help give you an idea.









2011 Chevrolet Cruze LT with 18x8 Vors Vr8 and Falken 225x40 on Coilovers | 2050611 | Fitment Industries


Check out this 2011 Chevrolet Cruze LT running Vors Vr8 18x8 35 wheels and Falken Azenis Fk510 225x40 tires with Godspeed Project Coilovers.




www.fitmentindustries.com












2011 Chevrolet Cruze LT with 18x8.5 ESR Sr12 and Barum 245x40 on Stock Suspension | 472665 | Fitment Industries


Check out this 2011 Chevrolet Cruze LT running ESR Sr12 18x8.5 35 wheels and Barum Bravuris 3 245x40 tires with OEM Stock Suspension.




www.fitmentindustries.com












2012 Chevrolet Cruze LT with 18x9.5 3SDM 0.01 and Federal 215x35 on Coilovers | 763239 | Fitment Industries


Check out this 2012 Chevrolet Cruze LT running 3SDM 0.01 18x9.5 35 wheels and Federal SS595 215x35 tires with Godspeed Project Coilovers.




www.fitmentindustries.com












2012 Chevrolet Cruze LS with 18x8.5 F1R F29 and Hankook 225x40 on Air Suspension | 1591925 | Fitment Industries


Check out this 2012 Chevrolet Cruze LS running F1R F29 18x8.5 42 wheels and Hankook Ventus V2 Concept 2 225x40 tires with Air Lift Performance Air Suspension.




www.fitmentindustries.com












2013 Chevrolet Cruze with 18x9 Avant Garde F141 and Nankang 215x35 on Air Suspension | 454826 | Fitment Industries


Check out this 2013 Chevrolet Cruze running Avant Garde F141 18x9 23 wheels and Nankang NS-20 215x35 tires with Air Lift Performance Air Suspension.




www.fitmentindustries.com












2014 Chevrolet Cruze LT with 18x9.5 Work Vs Ss and Federal 215x40 on Coilovers | 1675522 | Fitment Industries


Check out this 2014 Chevrolet Cruze LT running Work Vs Ss 18x9.5 15 wheels and Federal SS595 215x40 tires with SCALE Coilovers.




www.fitmentindustries.com


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

@JLL has a great-looking combo.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Gold and Black baby


----------



## RickestRick_Cruze (Sep 12, 2021)

The red wheels with the red window tint is sick!!!!


----------



## Victorysnap (Oct 22, 2019)

GM called it Champagne Silver. I actually liked the color while I still had my 2015 LT sedan.

To me the silver alloy OEM wheels looked just fine.


----------



## ashu04649 (4 mo ago)

Well, the black and _gold_ combo always looks good. I say _paint_ the rims black, and leave the center hub and lug nuts chrome.











krnt.runindigocard.ltd


----------

